# [SOLVED] Windows Server 2008 Group Policy Problems



## ken_npl (Aug 24, 2011)

Setting up a new Server 2008 Domain.

Windows Server 2008 AD. 1 DC (for now), 1 client. 2 users on the AD.

I'm simply attempting to test the domain's ability to apply a GPO. I created a GPO to "Force classic start menu", but it doesn't work. The client is a member of the domain, and I have tried logging in with the Administrator and Child account. Any ideas on what I'm missing here?

I have "enforced" the policy, and done "gpupdate /force" on server and client...


----------



## robbiecookie101 (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Windows Server 2008 Group Policy Problems*

have you set up a new group policy or have you edited the default? is there anything showing in the event viewer of the client pc?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows Server 2008 Group Policy Problems*

http://social.technet.microsoft.com...S/thread/3a62f075-e0a8-4483-b1a5-e7d594ba5e94
http://www.msfn.org/board/topic/137498-windows-7-classic-start-menu-is-here/page__st__40
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ee617162(WS.10).aspx
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ee617163(WS.10).aspx


----------



## ken_npl (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Windows Server 2008 Group Policy Problems*

Thanks for the reply!

Using the event viewer tip I was able to identify some DNS issues and have now cleared the errors. I am getting some of the group policy setting applied (security center), but still no classic start menu. Very strange...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Windows Server 2008 Group Policy Problems*

Hello,

Definitely make sure that the computer has the correct DNS configured. Usually the server needs to have a Static IP configured, the DNS is a Private IP of the Server pointing to itself. How is DHCP and DNS configured in your network? Coming from the router? Best to have these 2 configured from the Server. Disable DHCP from your router. From your Server's DNS Manager configure/add forwarders.
Configure a DNS Server to Use Forwarders

Create a Test OU and Test User then apply the GPO again:
Right click on Test OU=> Properties=> Group Policy tab=> create New TestGPO=> *User Configuration*=> Administrative Templates=> Start Menu and Taskbar=> select Force classic Start Menu and enable this.
From the user's computer do *gpupdate /force* or log off then log back on as a Test User from the any computers in your network.

Pls let us know.


----------



## ken_npl (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Windows Server 2008 Group Policy Problems*

Thank you for the reply! 

I believe you have found the source of the problem. I am in the middle of transferring us to a new domain name. The old domain exists on the same subnet and the 2nd Domain Controller of the old domain handles DHCP for the entire network. I need both domains to co-exist for a short time. One domain for staff and another domain for patrons (for the public access labs). I'd also like to transition to new virtual servers for the domain controllers as the previous DC's acted very "buggy" and I feel a fresh start is in our best interest.

I want a new domain with new domain controllers to co-exist with an existing domain on the same subnet. How do you handle DHCP in this scenario?


----------



## ken_npl (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Windows Server 2008 Group Policy Problems*

In addition, the staff (.50) and patrons (.30) are on 2 different subnets. Can I deploy the new domain to be exclusive to clients on the .30 subnet for now and change it later?


----------



## ken_npl (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Windows Server 2008 Group Policy Problems*

Okay...by the looks of it, I was able to modify the scope of the existing DHCP Server (old domain) and forward everything from a specific subnet to the new domain. My ipconfig /all on the clients looks perfect. The "classic menu" GPO is still not applying, however. I'm gonna research more now that a major hurdle has been cleared.


----------



## ken_npl (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Windows Server 2008 Group Policy Problems*

Okay...I checked out the Group Policy Results Wizard...I ran the report on my only domain member and the specific user I'm trying to apply the policy to...I'm getting my GPO under "Applied GPO", but its still not actually working.

The more I work on this, the more I think I'm missing something very basic.

I have an OU called "Patron". Within that OU I have 1 Computer and 1 User

I have applied a GPO called "classic menu". The only setting in this GPO is "Force Classic Menu"

Any ideas why this won't work?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Windows Server 2008 Group Policy Problems*

You should try my suggestion:


> Create a Test OU and Test User then apply the GPO again:
> Right click on Test OU=> Properties=> Group Policy tab=> create New TestGPO=> User Configuration=> Administrative Templates=> Start Menu and Taskbar=> select Force classic Start Menu and enable this.
> From the user's computer do gpupdate /force or log off then log back on as a Test User from the any computers in your network.


For now let's just work on the User and not the Computer in the OU, since the the above experiment only applies to the User and not computer. :grin:


> Within that OU I have 1 Computer and 1 User


Can you also attach a file and post the ipconfig /all of the client PC and a server for review?


----------



## ken_npl (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Windows Server 2008 Group Policy Problems*

I will do that immediately, but here's the fun part...I applied other settings like "Restrict Access to Control Panel" and "Hide Internet Explorer on Desktop"...and they worked on the first try!

I'm working on attaching an image...do I have to be a certain level of membership on this site to get that option?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Windows Server 2008 Group Policy Problems*

You shd be able to attach/upload stuff as a Registered Member. 


> I'm working on attaching an image...do I have to be a certain level of membership on this site to get that option?


----------



## ken_npl (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Windows Server 2008 Group Policy Problems*

Oh, wow..that was easy. Don't I feel silly 

Here are the screenshots of my ipconfig /all


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Windows Server 2008 Group Policy Problems*

The ipconfig /all doesn't look good. You shd be using 1 subnet, DNS and DHCP both need to be configured from the Win08 Server.

Is the first print screen from the Win08 Server? You need to fix the DNS. Pls. see my first post again - *Post#5*. You'll have to configure your DNS correctly.


----------



## ken_npl (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Windows Server 2008 Group Policy Problems*

That's not really possible in this case. I have to separate the VLANS between Staff/Patron for Web Filtering and Security purposes. The Domain I'm replacing has been doing this for years without issue.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Windows Server 2008 Group Policy Problems*

Alright, I have missed this out. :grin:


> I'd also like to transition to new virtual servers for the domain controllers as the previous DC's acted very "buggy" and I feel a fresh start is in our best interest.


Pls. check the Event Viewer logs for any errors.

It's odd, some GPO works.


> I applied other settings like "Restrict Access to Control Panel" and "Hide Internet Explorer on Desktop"...and they worked on the first try!


Have you tried the experiment that I asked you to do-TestOU and TestUser?


----------



## ken_npl (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Windows Server 2008 Group Policy Problems*

Problem solved. In fact, it turns out...there never was a problem. I was attempting to Force Classic Start menu in an attempt to improve system performance similar to an "Adjust for Best Performance". As I perform this "tweak" all the time, I was expecting a Grey start button. Well, as it turns out...I'm a moron and didn't realize that Windows XP's Classic Start menu does NOT EQUAL a gray start button. So, that setting was applied the entire time and I just didn't realize it. So...what did I learn from this ordeal?

1) Don't believe everything you Google

2) Measure twice, cut once

3) When designing/organizing a domain structure, its best to separate users and computers

4) Event Viewer is AWESOME


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Great to hear that all is sorted.


----------

